# E!Cockpit - Visu Stürzt ab bei Klick ins Eingabefeld ab



## -J-E- (25 April 2017)

Beschreibung Library:

Funktionsblock           *FB_A*             welcher eine Variable enthält.
Visualisierung            *Visu_A*           welche auf *FB_A* referenziert.
Struct                        *ty_A*                welcher *FB_A* enthält

Funktionsblock           *FB_B*              welcher als VAR_In_Out *ty_A* hat.
Visualisierung            V*isu_B*           welche auf *FB_B* referenziert und *Visu_A* enthält

Beschreibung Projekt:
PLC_PRG      in welchem *ty_A* in dem Variablenabschnitt VAR Retain Persistent als *_ty_A* deklariert ist. Sowie *FB_B* als *_FB_B* instanziert ist und als VAR_IN_OUT Übergabe  *_ty_A*


Visu     PLC_VISU in der *Visu_B *aufgerufen wird und als Referenz  *_FB_B.*




Wenn nun in das Textfeld geklickt wird, tritt der Fehler auf. Somit kann kein Wert eingegeben werden, die Visu schließt sich mit der Fehlermeldung die im Screenshot zu sehen ist. Manchmal bleibt auch die Steuerung stehen und kann nur über den Restart im WBM wieder zum Leben erweckt werden!


Hat jemand eine Idee an was das hängen könnte?

Vom Support habe ich die Idee, dass es evtl. daran hängt, dass in der Visu auf Retaindaten eines IN_OUTs zugegriffen wird. Aber dann dürfte es ja nie Funktionieren. Das Problem tritt aber nicht immer, bzw. nur in manchen Projekten auf obwohl die Konstellation immer die oben beschriebenen ist


----------



## KingHelmer (25 April 2017)

Hi J-E

nur weil ich eben Retain Persistent gelesen habe: Hast du deine Variablen auch absolut deklariert/angegeben?
Also anstelle nur ty_A anzugeben hast du denn eben gvl_MeineGVL.ty_A angegeben?

So sollte es zumindest sein, sofern 
	
	



```
{attribute 'qualified_only'}
```
 oben in deiner GVL steht.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## -J-E- (26 April 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis - das Attribut habe ich nirgends verwendet aber Trotzdem alles absolut deklariert, daher sollte hier kein Problem entstehen


----------



## shg (5 November 2021)

Servus -J-E-,

Deine Frage ist ja schon vor längerer Zeit gestellt worden, aber ich hoffe Du lebst noch und hast vielleicht sogar Erfahrung gesammelt - ich hab nämlich ein ähnliches Problem - könntest Du mir zunächst nur mal antworten, falls Du das hier liest, dann schreibe ich genaueres dazu.

Danke! Gruß


----------



## -J-E- (5 November 2021)

Hi, leider wurde das konkrete Problem nicht gelöst - was funktioniert denn bei dir nicht?


----------

